# Construction Journal: 18" Exo Terra Cube: Mantella madagascariensis



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, I've been working on this tank for a LOOOONG while now, and finally finished. (I have more Exo's in various stages--will post const. journals when they're complete).

I bought a bunch of Exo Terra tanks at the last Daytoa reptile show, and am working to move most of my frogs into the easier access Exo tanks. 










I first installed the common "egg crate" false bottom (approx. 1 1/2" tall). There is an opening for access to the pump at the right rear corner.










I took my primary inspiration from a photo at http://www.amphibiancare.com/mantella/JALbum/ . The photo is a habitat shot for _M. madagascariensis_ taken in/near Ranomafana National Park. 

I experimented with a couple of different bamboo types, but finally settled on taking some dried bamboo (from my garden), painting for color, and sealing them with epoxy. I wanted to create a false tree in the left rear corner (mainly to hide the power cord for the water pump). Through some research, I became quine enamoured with the species _Evonymopsis obcuneata_, a cauliflorous tree species native to Madagascar (and found in Ranomafana Park).

Here's a photo of part of the tree in bloom:










I must admit, I didn't take any pics of the "construction" of the false tree. It is a fiberglass cylinder, and is painted with non-toxic craft paints. I created blooms by disassembling several different silk/plastic flowers, and re-assembling them to a close approximation of the Evonymopsis blooms. 

Here's a photo of my false tree:










Anyway, back to the vivarium....

I constructed a rough base shape of styrofoam, leaving a stepped "valley" for a stream, and several pockets for planting. I then "softened the edges of the styrofoam assembly with a heat gun (while outside tank).










I also built a styrofoam rock "lid" for the water pump access at the right rear of the vivarium.

The next step was three coats of sanded grout:










I used a sanded grout in a "nutmeg" color, and mixed 3 parts dry grout, 1 part non-pH-adjusted sphagnum peat, and 1/2 part sand, and then added water. After the final application, I submerged the whole tank in a large tub of water to soak for 10 days. I then changed the water and added 1/2 gallon of vinegar to the approx. 20 gallons of water, and soaked for another week.

Here's the base after soaking--note the significant change in color after the vinegar wash!











I then added several 'washes' of craft paints to the base to create some shading and some lichen.










I didn't want to lose valuable "floor space" in this tank with a wrap-around background, so I reverse-painted the outside of the tank. I used some artificial bamboo leaves inside the tank for my "fake" bamboo, and used more for a stencil on the outside of the tank:










I've had fairly good luck using Lexan for tank lids, provided they are reinforced. For this tank, I used a piece of 1/4" (.202") and cut to fit (carefull to cut out slots for the factory screen latches), and drilled holes for misting bulkheads, a 3" fan hole, and a series of 1/16" holes above the door for ventiliation. I also attached a piece of fine-meshed plastic screen to cover the opening for the PC vent fan.










I then added the following plants:

1 _Aerangis biloba_ mounted to the tree limb stradling the stream 
1 _Aerangis fastuosa_ on my false tree in the background 
1 _Oeniella polystachys_ planted in the front right side of the tank
3 _Pteris quadriaurita_ planted to the left (back) side of the stream

All but the first species are native to Madagascar.

Here's a shot of the plants installed:










I then collected a plastic grocery bag full of bamboo leaf litter from my garden, and sterilized by boiling for 10 minutes. The bamboo litter was then generously applied throughout the tank. 










I don't think there's quite enough leaf litter yet, so I'll probably double the amount this week.

Here's a shot looking straight in the front of the tank (w/water feature running):











I'm still finishing the new rack, so the lighting is temporary. I plant to have the tank in its final place in a couple of weeks, and after moving--its time for my (now 4!) _M. madagascariensis_ to move into their new home.

I'm interested in hearing any feedback/comments. Especially from any other Mantella keepers.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks awsome. I love how you made the landscape and the dedication behindethe soaking. I'm so impatient I normally have frogs befor tanks LOL. So they are all rushed together. Tanks like this inspire me to go back and re make all my tanks


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> I'm so impatient I normally have frogs before tanks LOL.


I'm sure we've all been there before!!!!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice ! Keep us updated with grow in pics and when you add more leaf litter . ..


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> Looks awsome. I love how you made the landscape and the dedication behindethe soaking. I'm so impatient I normally have frogs befor tanks LOL. So they are all rushed together. Tanks like this inspire me to go back and re make all my tanks


Thanks. I wanted to make the base (grout area) to look like the clay soils of that area of Madagascar. I had considered using actual clay (from some recent threads here on DB), but I was a little uncertain about how they would hold up to the constant water flow of a stream. 

I've had 2 M. madagascariensis for over two years, and they've been living in a 20 gallon aquarium--mainly in leaf litter with a couple of small plants. When I found a great deal on the Exo's--I knew they needed a better home. Knowing that the tank was almost finished, I bought two more M. madagascariensis at the Orlando Repticon show a couple of weeks ago. I figure the tank will be "frog ready" by when they're finished with quarrantine...so I guess I buy frogs before I have tanks too, LOL!

I'll get some more litter in this weekend, and then shoot some more pics!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice one... I like the use of the fake plants on this one


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE that you used plants native to Madagscar! It is really nice to see something a little different than the typical coco fiber/drift wood background with a bunch of broms. Do you have any pics of your Mantellas?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Go Alasdair !!!

Central Florida representin' 


Friggin' awesome....


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I've decided to make more "biotope correct" tanks with my Exo's. I couldn't plant live bamboo, or a tree in this size vivarium, so I used a few fakes. The other plants should do well with a seasonal cyclic shift in humidity (as do the Mantellas).

Unfortunately, I don't have any pics of my Mantellas worth posting. Their current enclosures are heavy with leaf litter--which the females love to stay buried in. My male comes out frequently, but seems to fear the camera (I turn it on, and he disappears into the leaf litter). I'm hoping that I see them a little more often in this new enclosure. I'm also helping the larger group will encourage a little more 'bravery' amongst the frogs!

Phil, thanks for the complement--it's amazing what one can do when it's too cold to garden! Maybe that's why you "yankees" have so many vivariums!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome Alasdair!

Ok...I need you to come to Orlando now and make all my vivs.
I would say post pics as well but I actually saw the guys. (well, at least two of them)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking good. The one thing you really want to avoid with Mantella sp. is making a tank too complex (since if you want to breed them you will end up tearing it apart (or in my case, soaking the tank in the hope that some rogue tads will wash into the water portion - it happens). 

I think the trick to keeping/breeding M. madagascariensis successfully is a large group with ample leaf litter, as well as creating a few ideal egg laying sites (which IME included mixing spagnum/leaf litter and depositing under a piece of cork). Gets it done every time!

Glad to see more folks working with them.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Ray! I have some small pieces of slightly bowed cork. I'll have to move things around a little and make a spot for the cork and some sphagnum in the right rear corner (it's pretty open). 

I tried to keep the floor of the tank fairly simple, and designed to hold a fair amount of leaf litter to support their burrowing. 

From what I've observed with my frogs, I think the group I have is 1.3. One of my M. madagascariensis is really bold, and out constantly (unless he see's the camera), the other three generally stay in the leaf litter and only emerge briefly at feeding time. I do, on occasion, catch them all out before the lights are on in the early morning.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Very very cool. I love the little pools. Reminds me of a stream bank on the east coast with pock marked/eroded smooth stone. I was thinking about doing bamboo litter too at one point. Turned out really good in your viv. Well done sir.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I really enjoy water features (and build a lot of large ones in my landscaping business). 

I had to do something with bamboo litter--it keeps building up in my garden!


----------

